
Relax, You Don’t Need to ‘Eat Clean’ - angpappas
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/04/opinion/sunday/relax-you-dont-need-to-eat-clean.html
======
cies
I like this "scientific evidence based nutritionist" by the name of Michael
Greger. He pushes out a lot of content, going through the paper to draw
actionable conclusions.

Here's what he has to say about some of the topics of the article:

Salt (6 videos) —
[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=greger+salt](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=greger+salt)

Bacon (now a class I carcinogen, like smoking and asbestos):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7zTJ5LnO1E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7zTJ5LnO1E)

MSG (no scientific evidence it hurts):
[https://nutritionfacts.org/video/update-on-
msg](https://nutritionfacts.org/video/update-on-msg)

GMOs: [https://nutritionfacts.org/video/are-gmos-safe-the-case-
of-r...](https://nutritionfacts.org/video/are-gmos-safe-the-case-of-roundup-
ready-soy)

The Monsanto Round-up pesticide often found on "Round-up Ready" (TM) GMOs:
[https://nutritionfacts.org/video/is-monsantos-roundup-
pestic...](https://nutritionfacts.org/video/is-monsantos-roundup-pesticide-
glyphosate-safe)

The article also mentioned people ove-rdiagnozing gluten intolerance. So
what?! And is says:

> We demonized fats. Then cholesterol. Then meat.

Yes, well some of us did, because when I look around I see still loads of fat
and high-cholesterol animal product consumed. Cutting out (most) animal
products —the only dietary source of cholesterol— is great way to improve your
health, same with cutting out processed fat (oils/butter).

> If people want to avoid foods, even if there’s no reason to, is that really
> a problem?

There's plenty reason! That's the problem, you cannot let big corps be in
charge of their own regulations (and thats what the hollow-democracies allow
big corps to do). Since we cannot fix those democracies, we simply: buy
organic, and eat plant-based, and/or "clean", and what not.

> The answer is: yes. Because it makes food scary. And being afraid of food
> with no real reason is unscientific — part of the dangerous trend of anti-
> intellectualism that we confront in many places today.

Therefor I quote Dr Greger. He does loads of research, and find plenty of
evidence for not choosing a go-with-the-flow standard american diet, if you
want to live a healthy life.

Here a good talk of Greger at Google:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rNY7xKyGCQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rNY7xKyGCQ)

> If there’s one thing you should cut from your diet, it’s fear.

Sure, I'd love to. Just gimme clean food and I have nothing to fear. Given the
stack of evidence I should clearly steer clear of much of what my supermarket
offers: much of it is straight up poison. The people that do so, and base
their diet on whole plant foods are in much better health, this is what Dr
Greger shows with an undeniable amount of scientific evidence.

TL;DR: Very weak article, zero science behind their "fear not your food,
because it's unscientific fear", and it calls those eating "clean" to be anti-
intellectual.

